# Has anybody ever seen?



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

Iv'e been looking for like two days and what im looking for is this style rim in 19's with a width of 7" or 7.5". Didn't know if anybody knew a website or something i didn't.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

why 19? just curious.. check around like.. tirerack.com discounttiredirect.com


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *Iv'e been looking for like two days and what im looking for is this style rim in 19's with a width of 7" or 7.5". Didn't know if anybody knew a website or something i didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Konig verdict: exact style and comes 19x7.
www.tirerack.com


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

wickedsr20
OK genius you find it. tire rack doesnt even carry konig


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

uhh, damn. I think he was just trying to help you out.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

well the key word is help. I wasted an hour on tirerack lokking for something that doesnt exist. Its like giving someone the wrong directions to you house.


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

Try www.wheelmax.com. They have some good deals. They might have something there for you.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ugh, why didnt you just go to Konigwheels.com ? 

To locate a dealer near you, call: 1-800-501-5567 ext.7777 

Call them and they will find you a dealer with the tire.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

depending on your car you might not be able to fit 19s. B-14s can, but the max for B-13s are 17s with some rubbing. You will also loose a lot of power and acceleration because b-13 OE is 13inch, and b-14s come with 14 and 15inch rims. Just my .02 cents


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Clayk16 - your attitude is very inappropriate. Consider yourself warned.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

well Thanks Guys but I already know konig doesn't make them in a 19x7. but so many companys make rims that look alike I was just wondering if anyone had seen someone else who made that style in that size. Oh and I drive a 95 200sx ser w/ 18's already and its lowered 3.5 inches so I not worried about them not fitting I was just trying to find a narrow rim so I could still turn. I've already got 8 insurance points so spped isnt the biggest issue. Sorry if you thought I had an Attitude I wrote that after I had been looking on tirerack for an hour looking for something that wasnt there. You'd of been a little hostile too. My apoligies


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well searching for it yourself wouldnt be too hard...
Directions:

www.google.com
type in Konig Verdict
Click first link to pop up.

That took me a whole 10 seconds... looks like I saved myself 59 minutes and 50 seconds.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.wheelmax.com/Wheels/velox/vxscythegm.gif

I doubt the come in 19's though "baller"


----------

